# T5 Lighting



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Would this fixture work for a low tech/no co2 setup on my 180g?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&Item=300422425870&Category=42225&_trkparms=algo%3DLVI%26its%3DI%26otn%3D2


----------



## RuthlessCarnage (Apr 1, 2010)

No, do 2 3 foot canopy light fixtures.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

RuthlessCarnage said:


> No, do 2 3 foot canopy light fixtures.


How do you figure it wont work?

I think it would work, but I don't think it's the best option. 
T-5's put out alot of light. I had 6x 54watt T-5's with pressurized co2 on my 180g. It was definitely a high light setup and wouldn't have worked without co2.

If you want a low-tech setup and no co2, i'd suggest doing something simpler than the light you posted. 
Seriously, go with 2 regular 4ft shop lights. You can find them at home depot or lowes or whatever place like that is local to you. They usually have them in T-8 bulbs and you can find 6500K - 6700K bulbs easily. I think this is your best bet. Iv'e used them on a low-light setup and they work amazing. Can't beat the price too!


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Yes shepard it will work but remember you get what you pay for









that is only 48" inches so your corners might be a little dark


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

would I be better off with t12's


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ba20 said:


> Yes shepard it will work but remember you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have t12 t8 shop lights from walmart over both my tanks. Going on 5 years and no problems. Cant beat $9 for a 4' shop light and another $8 for two t8 6500K bulbs. I have one of each over both tanks and no co2 an my plants are doing fine. I have to prune my rotalas at least once a week or they grow across the top of the water. And yes over my 125 which is 6' long the sides are a little dark as I have the lights centered but I think it looks good. As for bulbs a T8 puts out slightly more lumens (slightly brighter) than a T12. T8s generally have a longer life span along with drawing less wattage. T5 to a T8 is the same thing. Seems alot of shop lights are now T8 and its harder to find T12 fixtures and bulbs. Id go for two 4' shop lights over your 180. Get the white housings as they reflect more light than black ones. You can always stagger them to light the entire tank if you need to.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Ibanez...Do the pants on the sides of your tank still grow good?


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

yo will you have them hanging over top or will you be drilling them into the top of your canopy ?


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Ibanez247 said:


> Yes shepard it will work but remember you get what you pay for
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have t12 t8 shop lights from walmart over both my tanks. Going on 5 years and no problems. Cant beat $9 for a 4' shop light and another $8 for two t8 6500K bulbs. I have one of each over both tanks and no co2 an my plants are doing fine. I have to prune my rotalas at least once a week or they grow across the top of the water. And yes over my 125 which is 6' long the sides are a little dark as I have the lights centered but I think it looks good. As for bulbs a T8 puts out slightly more lumens (slightly brighter) than a T12. T8s generally have a longer life span along with drawing less wattage. *T5 to a T8 is the same thing.* Seems alot of shop lights are now T8 and its harder to find T12 fixtures and bulbs. Id go for two 4' shop lights over your 180. Get the white housings as they reflect more light than black ones. You can always stagger them to light the entire tank if you need to.
[/quote]

You cannot be serious, lol If they were even close The Reef gurus would save lots of money and use T8's.


----------

